# Rice Straw for Rabbits Bedding?



## angela (Dec 17, 2016)

Hi, I need some quick advice please. I live in Thailand and have 2 bunnies, housed outside in a massive aviary/shed. It has multiple levels for good enrichment.

Our neighbours over the back are rice farmers/raise buffalo. I can get all the rice straw that I want for free from our neighbours. My question is.....will it be safe (disease-wise)? They graze their buffaloes on the straw and I know I can't give the straw to my goats because of this....but is it ok for rabbits?

Hope so....hate to not use FREE straw


----------



## RavenousDragon (Dec 17, 2016)

As far as I know, there aren't many diseases that come from buffalo which can transfer to rabbits. But I'm not sure on this one.

One trick to reduce diseases is to leave it out in the sun for a few days all spread out. UV light from the sun kills many diseases!


----------

